# Dill Pickles



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Allright Boys, The garden is going insane right about now. I have4 kinds of Red tomatoes, Zuchinni, Sugar Snap, Crookneck, and 3 kinds of cucumber producing fruit in force. Let me hear your recipes for Pickles. I am looking for preferably refrigerated recipes similar to How one would make dill pickles. But all tried and true versions welcome. How you makin them? Thanx


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

KOSHER REFRIGERATED DILL PICKLES

1 whole bulk garlic
1 med. onion
3-4 green dill florets
1 slice rye bread
2 qts. water
1 c. white vinegar
1/2 c. canning salt

Place peeled garlic cloves, quartered onion and dill on the bottom of a 1 gallon jar pack cucumbers in jar and put another sprig of dill on top. Place a slice of rye bread on top of the dill.
Heat water, vinegar and salt until the salt dissolves. Pour brine over cucumbers, cover and set at room temperature for about 2 days then refrigerate. Pickles will keep 9 months to 1 year.

Haven't made them in a while but this is a good one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

REFRIGERATOR DILL PICKLES

Per quart jar, put in 1-2 pieces of dill. Fill with cubes of pickles. Add 1/2 cup vinegar.

2 tbsp. pickling salt
1 tbsp. sugar
Pinch of alum
1 clove garlic, cut in pieces

Fill with cold water. Put lid on. Shake 1 or 2 times a day; leave on counter. Then refrigerate for 2 days. 

Never tried this one. But I may have to.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

CHUNK SWEET PICKLES

About 15 medium size cucumbers, cut in chunks (if small ones are used, pierce with tooth pick or steel fork to keep from shriveling).
Make a brine with 1 cup salt, 3 cups water. Soak cucumbers overnight or about 12 hours in the brine. In the morning, drain well.

Boil 2 cups of vinegar, 1 cup water, keep boiling, drop in cucumbers to make about a quart. Scald, but do not boil—keep turning them in hot vinegar until well heated through. Pack into hot sterilized jars.

Cover with the following:


Syrup:

6 cups sugar
3 cups vinegar
alum, the size of a large pea (about 1/4 tsp.)

Boil well, then add 8 drops oil of cloves, 10 drops oil of cinnamon (or whole spices may be used and packed in jar while filling). Pour the boiling syrup over the cucumbers while they are hot and seal.
It is best to fill and seal 1 jar at a time. If properly sealed they will keep indefinitely. 

If you would like to make the updated version, process the jars in a boiling water bath canner for 10 minutes (pints) or 15 minutes (quarts) (leave 1/4-inch headspace).

Thought I'd throw this one in to.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bread and Butter Pickles

•4 pounds cucumbers, sliced
•8 small onions, sliced
•1/2 cup canning salt
•5 cups sugar
•4 cups white vinegar
•2 tablespoons mustard seed
•2 teaspoons celery seed
•1-1/2 teaspoons ground turmeric
•1/2 teaspoon ground cloves

•In a large container, combine the cucumbers, onions and salt. Cover with crushed ice and mix well. Let stand for 3 hours. Drain; rinse and drain again. 
•In a Dutch oven, combine the sugar, vinegar and seasonings; bring to a boil. Add cucumber mixture; return to a boil. Remove from the heat. 
•Carefully ladle hot mixture into hot pint jars, leaving 1/2-in. headspace. Remove air bubbles, wipe rims and adjust lids. Process for 15 minutes in a boiling-water canner. Yield: 7 pints.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Rudde, Haven't heard of the Rye bread as of yet but will give it a try. Peix


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My pleasure


----------

